# Any reviews on the 2010 quest bows?



## Rockyhud (Sep 17, 2008)

My best friend and I went to Sportsman's Warehouse this past weekend so he could shoot several bows to see which one he wanted to buy. He shot the Quest Primal, Martin Firecat TR2 and Bear Attack. He wound up with the Quest.

From the first shot with the Quest it was very apparent that it was the quietest of the bunch. All of us (my friend, myself and the shop staff) were all impressed with the draw cycle by how very nice and smooth it is. It also has a nice firm wall at the end that I've come to like with my Firecat. It balances nicely both at rest and full draw and without any additional dampeners it is one of the quietest bows with pretty fast speeds I've ever heard. The next quietest was the Bear Attack and then the Firecat TR2.

There was another customer there with a Hoyt Katera who shot this in between our shooting sessions. I was surprised how much noisier the Hoyt was than pretty much any of the bows we were shooting.

When we got back to my house we setup my bag target outside and zeroed in his new sight. Even though there was a pretty stiff breeze along with unpredictable gusts above the breeze, my friend was able to hold on target and got some amazingly good groups on his 390 gr arrows from 20, 30 and 40 yards. I think the generous brace height might have something to do with this. Keep in mind he hadn't even shot a bow since about 15-20 years ago so I was pretty impressed with how well he shot, both at the shop and at my outdoor targets.

If I were seriously in the market for a new bow the Quest would definitely by near the top of the the short list.


----------



## Txjourneyman (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback. I have an opportunity to buy a Primal at a very good price. I just have to sell my Marquis first.


----------



## loglew (Sep 21, 2009)

I've shot the primal and the smoke...both are excellent. the g-fade finish is really cool too. :darkbeer:


----------



## trashman36 (May 23, 2009)

I just ordered a smoke with the G fade cant wait to get it.I went to the shop to buy a martin.Just a few shots I was sold one the quest.


----------



## ehansen300 (Mar 26, 2010)

*Hammer*

The Quest Hammer is the smoothest bow I have ever shot, and Its the best bow for the price hands down. You cannot lose by buying this bow I highly recommend it!


----------



## freespirit (Apr 15, 2010)

*Decisions*

Hi Guys, i'm fairly new at this and so far these forums have been great so have been the participants ....great job!!! Now i have a question. I presently have two bows Conquest 3 that runs aprox. 294 ft/sec with 5 grns /inch arrows @60#, Switchback xt runs @ 294 ft/sec with 5 grns/inch @ 67#

I would like to sell both and set myself up with a hunting bow which i use both to hunt and do 3D competition. Criteria must be 60# and run between 330 and 350 IBO without any major compromise, ( my comfort zone is 62-63#) So i came down to 3 bows. Hoyt Alpha burner, Bowtech Destroyer 350 which i had an opportunity to shoot but heard horrible reviews about their service. ) and finally
a Z7 of which a member at the club is having great troubles to tune properly.
I just read the treads about the Quest Primal and it might be just what i'm looking for. Don't forget i live in Montreal,Quebec and we are ages behind the US market and mentality in archery. We have zero access to a supplier who would lets us try a bow. Can anyone shed some reasonable light.


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

freespirit said:


> Hi Guys, i'm fairly new at this and so far these forums have been great so have been the participants ....great job!!! Now i have a question. I presently have two bows Conquest 3 that runs aprox. 294 ft/sec with 5 grns /inch arrows @60#, Switchback xt runs @ 294 ft/sec with 5 grns/inch @ 67#
> 
> I would like to sell both and set myself up with a hunting bow which i use both to hunt and do 3D competition. Criteria must be 60# and run between 330 and 350 IBO without any major compromise, ( my comfort zone is 62-63#) So i came down to 3 bows. Hoyt Alpha burner, Bowtech Destroyer 350 which i had an opportunity to shoot but heard horrible reviews about their service. ) and finally
> a Z7 of which a member at the club is having great troubles to tune properly.
> I just read the treads about the Quest Primal and it might be just what i'm looking for. Don't forget i live in Montreal,Quebec and we are ages behind the US market and mentality in archery. We have zero access to a supplier who would lets us try a bow. Can anyone shed some reasonable light.


The primal is a top notch bow. Draw is very smooth and holds very steady. Quiet for sure. Shoots with any of the $900 bows out there and all for roughly $200 less. I would definitely try to get a hold of one to shoot, everyone I know that picks one up really likes the bow. 

As for getting on in Canada...good luck not sure how that works, maybe buy in the classifieds here on AT....but I think you will be very happy with this bow. There are a few G5/Primal threads if you do a search on this forum.


----------



## Txjourneyman (Dec 7, 2007)

I went ahead and pulled the trigger. I ordered a 50-60lb Primal with a 29" DL in G-Fade. I'm looking forward to getting my hands on it. I'll be watching closely for the UPS guy.


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

Txjourneyman said:


> I went ahead and pulled the trigger. I ordered a 50-60lb Primal with a 29" DL in G-Fade. I'm looking forward to getting my hands on it. I'll be watching closely for the UPS guy.


Congrats!


----------



## freespirit (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks G5 , i'll try and get my hands on one.


----------



## Mikegb88 (Aug 17, 2007)

I have a 70lb Primal coming in. Great shooting bow, smooth, solid fast, and quiet.


----------



## snow panther (Feb 8, 2006)

The Primal is definitely a very good bow. Very smooth, easy draw, quiet, very fast, especially for a true 7" BH bow with such a smooth draw. The finish is perfect (perfect machining that you can expect from G5/Grace Engineering) and very solid and beautiful Durafuse finish in the G-Fade version. 
Quality strings (Metrao). 
Draw length was verified and was true, unlike many other bows.
Here (in France) it is one of the least expensive "top end" bows. 
The only drawback is some vibration at the shot (when shot with no stab on) but you can obviously tame this vibes with a good stab. A top choice for sure. :thumbs_up


----------



## Slugman (Jan 12, 2010)

*XPB/Primal*

I picked up a 09 XPB recently and I can tell you this is one of the most solid bows I have shot... smooth all day long, holds nice and steady with lots of power to spare. I love the simplicity of the I - glide system, a real bonus for hunting - no pulleys or wheels to squeek ever! I can't see anyone being even remotley disappointed with a G5 made bow!! Enjoy!


----------



## bow_hunter44 (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm interested in the G5 bows as well. However, I can't seem to find a dealer anywhere near where I live. The question I have is relative to smooth draw (I see comments about smooth draw in this thread). My shoulder is bad so I have gone to single cam bows as a result (and have not been disappointed either with performance or draw cycle), but I'm always interested in new bows. I see G5 makes single cam bows and would like to try them, but I wonder what the smooth draw cycle of the Primal really means relative to the smooth draw of a single cam bow? Just for reference, I currently shoot a Z7.


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

bow_hunter44 said:


> I'm interested in the G5 bows as well. However, I can't seem to find a dealer anywhere near where I live. The question I have is relative to smooth draw (I see comments about smooth draw in this thread). My shoulder is bad so I have gone to single cam bows as a result (and have not been disappointed either with performance or draw cycle), but I'm always interested in new bows. I see G5 makes single cam bows and would like to try them, but I wonder what the smooth draw cycle of the Primal really means relative to the smooth draw of a single cam bow? Just for reference, I currently shoot a Z7.


I actually preferred the draw of the primal to the z7, but I've never been a fan of single cams (I don't think they are smoother for some reason) My XPB which isn't as smooth as the primal is smoother than a 60lb single cam diamond black ice and thats at 65 or 66 lbs.


----------



## Txjourneyman (Dec 7, 2007)

Atchison said:


> I actually preferred the draw of the primal to the z7, but I've never been a fan of single cams (I don't think they are smoother for some reason) My XPB which isn't as smooth as the primal is smoother than a 60lb single cam diamond black ice and thats at 65 or 66 lbs.


 Thats how I felt comparing my Diamond Marquis to the Primal. The Primal just has a smoother draw to me. It is very linear, falls nicely to a short valley, and a rock solid back wall.
I'm glad I made the switch.


----------



## bow_hunter44 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks for the replies (regarding the smooth draw nature of the Primal). Now all I have to do is find a dealer, then find a dealer that has a lefty that I can take for a test drive.......


----------



## jb18 (Sep 21, 2009)

I tried the Primal at "Snow Panthers" shop. It is so smooth, quiet and so easy to shoot that I decided it will be my bow for next season...


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm really impressed with these bows and will be carrying their whole line very soon. I think once people get over the whole "name brand" thing and see these bows for what they are instead of just a popular name, they would be the bow of 2010 due to the fact they give top quality features for alot less than the other companies- and their G-Fade looks very cool!:shade:


----------



## Mcgyver (May 3, 2010)

I am an old phart (60) and shot several bows before I made the choice. The Primal is the best bow I have ever shot or owned. Not to say that the Z7, Bengal, Black Ice, BowTech, Hoytt are bows I would not buy, I am not as young as I usta be and wanted fast, quiet, easy to shoot, good looking, accurate, and the primal in the 40-50 fit the bill. When I first shot it I could not believe that I shot as it was deadly quiet and fast as well as accurate. This was out of box and fine tuning is in process. I am shooting Beman ICS Hunter 8 gpi. Any better suggestions? The reviews are right and I can see why others guys are turning to this bow.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

I purchased a Primal last week and let me tell ya, It's one nice bow esp for the money. Its fast, accurate, and the draw is as smooth as my 09 Z28. The grip is the best I have personally ever felt. The back wall is rock solid and the bow holds very well on target. The quality is very high as well. I plan on keeping this one for a long time to come.


----------

